
Gestalt: A set of React UI components that supports Pinterest’s design language - sloankev
https://github.com/pinterest/gestalt
======
chrislloyd
I (alongside some very talented people) work on this. AMA!

~~~
marklmc
Awesome job!

QQ- why declare typing in both flow and proptypes? Thanks!

~~~
concerned_user
Because proptypes actually catch stuff during runtime, flow not so much. Maybe
I have a wrong setup, but that is the case for me.

~~~
aviraldg
There's a Babel plugin that transforms your code to do runtime typechecks
based on your Flow type annotations: [https://codemix.github.io/flow-
runtime](https://codemix.github.io/flow-runtime)

------
bauerpl
Great job! Feel free to add Gestalt to
[https://adele.uxpin.com](https://adele.uxpin.com) \- the repository of
publicly available design systems

~~~
dotsh
Wow, great repository but presentation is just unusable and terrible. Table
"jumps" around like crazy when scrolling, logo and social icons take way more
space then actual content on my MBP. I know it's just a landing page thats
only purpose is to convert new signups but really... huge white space with
ADELE name on it? You still have to explain where the name comes from. :)

------
mephitix
Congrats on the release.

One point about the docs - you can cut down on the verbosity of those examples
by using arrow functions (instead of .bind) and class properties instead of
state initialization in constructors.

------
firloop
Prior art in this area by Shopify:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14159994](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14159994)

